# Difference between a pompano and jack crevalle?



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to tell the difference between a pompano and jack crevalle? Cause I would hate to throw back a pompano, as I've heard they are quite tasty, thinking it was a crevalle!!!!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Pompano are more silver in color. The Jack has more of a yellow/bronze tinge. Not to mention the Jack will get alot bigger around here than the pompano. Also Pompano tend to have more of a rounded head than the Jack. The biggest I've seen around here was last year in the surf. My buddy(Pescadocompadre) hooked up with one around 20 to 24" He thought he had hooked a freight train. LOL


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Try these links from TPWD:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/pompano/

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/crjack/

A jack has a prominent black spot just above and forward of its pectoral. A pompano does not have a black spot.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

pomps are delicious. jacks are supposed to be terrible.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*I heard that!!!!*

that's what I hear!!


luna nueva said:


> pomps are delicious. jacks are supposed to be terrible.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Never caught a pompano, but unless they fight like a jack, you will know the difference because your reel will be spooled if it's a big jack.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Here is a picture of a jack my friend caught.
It was caught with a live mullet on 16 lb test line.


----------



## Top Kat (Mar 9, 2008)

there is a huge difference between the two, if you have ever caught a jack you will know the difference. Pomps have no yellow on them and are very tasty. jacks fun to catch but thats all i have to say about that..


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

The easieast way is to check the base of the tail in front of the tail fin. If there are sharp bony plates on the sides of the tail you've got yourself a jack. Smooth sides on the tail like a trout or red and it's a pompano. As for the color thing, it depends on the water they come out of and it is not dependable. One of my articles in Gulf Coast Fisherman (The Bay Naturalist, spring 2006 I think) a couple of years ago included photos of a pompano, permit and a jack crevalle all caught on the same trip down in South Bay at SPI. That pompano was golden yellow especially around the throat, but yeah in murkier water they will be mostly silver.

And, small jacks are not bad at all if you grill them. If you like spanish mackerel you would be pretty happy with a 2 pound or so jack over the coals. The bigger they get, they fishier and even I won't mess with one more than about 5 pounds. They're no pompano, that's for sure but they don't deserve the food rep of a hardhead either.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Top Kat said:


> there is a huge difference between the two, if you have ever caught a jack you will know the difference. Pomps have no yellow on them and are very tasty. jacks fun to catch but thats all i have to say about that..


Pomps DO have yellow on them....
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/pompano/


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*pompano vs jack crevalle*

once you catch both species, you will for sure know the diff. One way that I have always been able to tell is the base of tail.. A Jack has sharp scutes that stick out and a pompano does not... If you try to tail a jackfish the scutes can cut you, a pompano's tail or base of the tail is smooth... Notice the pic of the gentleman holding the Jackfish with a towel, that is where a jack will cut you....scutes are located just under where he is holding the fish... Hope that helps..tommy261


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Compare the 2 pictures on the sites poster I think the heads look different.


----------

